
Ask HN: Has anyone here successfully switched from tech to construction? - adopsadoops
I am recently became more interested in tangible objects and am interested in making a career change.  Does anyone who has done this or knows someone who has done this have any feedback on whether it was a good move for them?
======
Thetawaves
Most construction trades are fast paced and fairly demanding.

Are you considering general contracting? Commercial? Residential? Perhaps a
particular trade?

